# Medusa's Makeup Pigments used wet.....



## Stephie Baby (Jun 21, 2008)

Has anyone tried to use the piggies wet?? I've tried using my mixing medium with a few of them and it seems that they hate water. I'm getting the mixing medium gel soon, I don't know if that would make a difference. The mixing medium ends up dulling the colors out instead of making them pop. Am I doing something wrong? Lol.


----------



## widdershins (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmmm I'm not sure. I bought the eyeliner sealant from Medusa's Makeup and that works really well. You might want to try that, because it's cheaper than MAC's mixing medium and it definitely works. Let me know what you find out!


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Jul 1, 2008)

I've never used water, I usually just use my home made mixing medium.

I use the dark colored piggies with the m/m mostly. I think they darker colors apply too sheer without it.


----------



## CherryLex (Jul 31, 2008)

I've applied Red Baron wet a few times and have really liked the outcome, I'm also really impressed with the staying power...
This is on the way to go out:





(it's a little uneven, I know, I was rushing)
This is after leaving the club, in Florida, with little to no a/c, dancing for hours on the outdoor patio - in the _rain_ for about the last hour. And I mean torrential downpour:





pardon the silly drunk face!

I also have to give a big second on the eyeliner seal. I love that stuff!


----------

